# anyone here gluten free



## garybail (Aug 23, 2004)

looking for recipies 
rice flour tastes like cardboard
need good cookie recipie


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not a woman or gluten free but I saw the thread so I figured I'd chime in. I try to avoid gluten when I can and came across this recipe for a banana chocolate chip bread. I like it better than cookies. It turns out more like a cake, and is made with the ready made gluten free flour mix at most stores (rice, potato, and something else). http://thekitchykitchen.blogspot.com/2011/11/gluten-free-chocolate-chip-walnut.html

Also, Alton Brown doesn't make anything bad. If I were to make these I would just substitute a premade flour mix for his flours but whatever makes you happy and they probably taste better his way. http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/the-chewy-gluten-free-recipe/index.html


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

If a person has to be gluten free, I feel bad for them. A friend of mine has to be and gluten free beer tastes awful. I'll ask him where his wife gets GF recipes from and report back what I find.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Not a woman but Gf.

I have been using almond flour lately and it is much lighter and tastes better than rice or buckwheat flour.

Here is where I buy it. http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/

Here is a site that have almond flour recipes.
http://www.scdiet.org/2recipes/index.html


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, we now know that all the women on M-S eat what the heck we want to. :lol:


----------

